# reversing camera



## davedamage (Apr 5, 2009)

hi this is my first time on the forum and i have just got a 2006 x-trail 2.5 petrol auto and would like to know if it is possible to connect a reversing camera into the factory fitted sat nav screen.looking forward to hearing your replies.dave.:newbie:


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Dave !!!

Welcome to this forum and enjoy your new X-Trail !!! 

For your question the answer is *NO* ... Some guys on this forum tried but failed. The only manner to have what you want, is to purchase an aftermarket dvd/gps unit.

By the way, you can use the search button (search this forum) in the upper right side of the forum main page, and you will see that are many thread who talk about your subject. 

So have a nice day and good reading !!!

Cheers !!!


----------

